# Dog waking at 4am...



## Jenredz (May 27, 2012)

Hi there, our 18 month old has been a good sleeper, but recently, he's walking at 4am every am....he's crate trained...loves his crate...I've done all the usual...let him out later, fed him earlier...lifted his water earlier, ignored him, but, when he goes out, he clearly needs to "go" what do you guys think I should try tonight?? Do I get up, let him go busy busy (our code for potty!!!) set my alarm and let him out before he starts barking, and move the alarm a bit later every night, I've tried to leave him, but we've a 3 year old, who he's waking too...any advice greatly appreciated....a tired Vizzie mum!!! X


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/11/sleeping-bags-for-vizslas.html

Ours love their sleeping bags. They get in and lights out. We have them in the crates, living room and motor home.

Or a good 4am jog around the block might help. :

My suggestion is try the sleeping bag.

RBD


----------

